# PC causes horizontal line on LCD TV



## cly (Jul 16, 2010)

I am hooking up my PC to my 47" LCD TV with a DVI to HDMI cable.  While watching normal digital calbe I can see these fainst horizontal line scrolling vertically on my screen.  If I unplug the HDMI PC cable the lines go away.  Would a better cable fix this or is there another solution or reason for these?  Thanks


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

A different cable would be a good place to start since it's the cheapest fix. Give it a go!


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 16, 2010)

Get new cable like Monster cable ...  www.monstercable.com/hdmi    get the high speed cable


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 16, 2010)

You may have a broken wire in the cable you have


----------



## cly (Jul 16, 2010)

When I am using the PC on the TV it is fine but the DVI/HDMI cord seems to cause interference when I am watching cable on the TV.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> Get new cable like Monster cable ...  www.monstercable.com/hdmi    get the high speed cable



I hope you're not serious. Overpriced "high-end" HDMI cables are nothing but a gimmick. Get a regular HDMI cable.


----------



## Nick89 (Jul 16, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> Get new cable like Monster cable ...  www.monstercable.com/hdmi    get the high speed cable



I threw up in my mouth a bit...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 16, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> Get new cable like Monster cable ...  www.monstercable.com/hdmi    get the high speed cable



+1 to what erocker said monster cables are the same as your normal cable just have a shiny coating to make it look pretty


----------



## v12dock (Jul 16, 2010)

Go to your local cable provider and tell them the HDMI cable they supplied you with isn't working right. I did this and got a high quality cable for free!


----------



## cly (Jul 16, 2010)

Ahhh!  My cable box is hooked up to my TV using Component Video.  My PC is hooked up to my TV using a DVI to HDMI cable.  While watching cable TV i get the faint horizontal 'floating" lines that seemed to be caused by my PC being hooked up to my TV.  If I unhook my PC they go away.  Is this a problem with the HDMI/DVI cable, PC, perhaps I shouldn't use component video from the cable box?


----------



## emericanmade1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had this same problem when I first started using an hdmi cord.  I got a new cord but the problem persisted.  The problem is probably not with the hdmi cord but with the graphics settings. Here is the solution. If your using windows 8 (and it is probably similar with windows 7), right click on the desktop.  Go to "graphic options" then "output to" then "clone display". Finally, select "digital television + built in display" By making this change the horizontal line went away.


----------

